# Keeping my stuff safe, help please



## Etepr (Feb 12, 2012)

hi guys, first post, so im probably in the wrong place, but if any one knows the answer or can point me to the right place would be graetful.

can i clone my OS (win7premium 64bt) to 2 external sata drives, format my internal drives for storage,
so i can use 1 external for general use internet etc and use the other for work with photography, video editing etc that is completely divorced from internet and outside interference. 
regards
pete


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That is not a good idea as most computers have great difficulty booting from external drives. You could use them for storage and install programs to them but you have to be certain that they are always on, something that defeats the whole purpose of using external drives and that is the ability to turn them off to keep them safe from system damage.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

not sure if it applies to Win7 as well but Microsoft has never (officially) allowed any version of windows to boot from external drives. The "protocol" insists upon having a permanent fixed disk to boot from. Nor sure how they get around the issue if an e-sata drive is concerned but sure seems to apply to anything on USB.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

first up - If you want the drive you are working with editing etc to be "completely divorced from internet and outside interference" why not just disconnect from your router/modem while editing?
As long as your system has reasonable specs (4GB RAM or more, Quad core or faster CPU, decent video card) it should be able to cope with editing while connected to the net.
For video editing in particular, multi drive set ups work best with the main internal drive (C) left for OS, paging file, media cache and not much more, then use your externals (or other internal drives) to store assets and project files and any other bits and pieces.
The chart I have attached is a way of setting up for video editing with multiple drives.


----------



## Etepr (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks for all replies
i guess the only way is to clone to esata disconnect internal drive and see if it works.
a few years ago i bought oem software at reduced price and it still works now, but i came accross a site selling top end oem software that worked great, but about 4 months ago i suddenly got pop up message box saying the serial number was not genuine and my programms stopped working. i have stopped these progs from accessing internet but its still getting out somehow. only other way i suppose is to use my lap top for surfing etc and just use my PC for work,.
thamks again
pete


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sorry we cannot comment on illegal software or help with it, its against forum rules.
Too bad there are so many thieves out there selling bogus software and frankly if you get that good a price as to be considered unbelievable, well it probably is bogus.


----------

